# IP Wechsel -> Mail will net so ganz



## skibby (3. März 2010)

HIo zusammen,

eigentlich hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit ISPCONFIG. Jetzt bräuchte ich jedoch mal eure Hilfe. Mein Vserver anbieter ist am letzten Wochenende Umgezogen in ein anderes RZ. Somit haben sich auch die IP Adresse geändert.

Nach dem ich einige Einträge geändert habe funktioniert soweit auch alles bis auf Mail. Folgenden Fehler bekommen ich:

Log aus dem Mail Protokoll:

```
Mar  3 21:48:03 dbsrv01 amavis[29831]: (!)DENIED ACCESS from IP  109.71.28.220, policy bank ''
```
109.71.28.220 ist meine neue IP. ICh tippe mal daruf das ich irgendwo in Amvis bzw. Spamassin einen IP Eintrag ändern muss, ich finde nur keinen entsprechenden Eintrag.

Wer kennt das Problem und könnte helfen?


----------



## Till (4. März 2010)

amavis läuft immer nur auf IP 127.0.0.1 und postfix kontaktiert ihn auch nur über diese IP. Ich vermute Du hast aus Versehen irgendwo die 127.0.0.1 mit der neuen IP Deines Anbieters erstezt. Poste doch bitte mal den Inhalt der postfix main.cf (Kommentarzeilen bitte entfernen).


----------



## skibby (4. März 2010)

Hier die gewünschten Sachen.

Main.cf

```
myhostname = dbsrv01.40764.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = dbsrv01.40764.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 2000000000
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $vir
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildropheader_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 1000000000
```
Master.cf

```
#628      inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```
Dann habe ich noch jede menge mysql-virtual_*.cf dateien. In diesen Dateien habe ich die alte IP gegen die neue ausgetauscht.


----------



## Till (5. März 2010)

Das sieht soweit ok aus. Was steht denn in der /etc/hosts Datei?


----------



## skibby (5. März 2010)

/etc/hosts

```
109.71.28.220   dbsrv01.40764.de
109.71.28.220   dbsrv01
109.71.28.220   localhost
127.0.0.1       localhost.40764.de
127.0.0.1       dbsrv01.40764.de
127.0.0.1       dbsrv01
127.0.0.1       localhost
```
/etc/hostname

```
dbsrv01.40764.de
```


----------



## Till (5. März 2010)

Ok, dann liegts am hosts file. dass mus so aussehen:


```
109.71.28.220   dbsrv01 dbsrv01.40764.de
127.0.0.1       localhost    localhost.40764.de
```
Jede IP darf nur einmal gelistet sein.


----------



## skibby (5. März 2010)

Ok der fehler ist schon mal raus, obwohl mich das wundert. Davor lief es ja mit genau der gleichen einstellung, nur eben andere IP.

Dafür hab ich einen neuen Fehler:


```
Mar  5 11:16:41 dbsrv01 postfix/smtp[32003]: warning: connect to mysql  server 109.71.28.220: Can't connect to MySQL server on '109.71.28.220'  (111)
Mar  5 11:16:41 dbsrv01 postfix/smtp[32003]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar  5 11:16:42 dbsrv01 postfix/master[31994]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 32003 exit status 1
Mar  5 11:16:42 dbsrv01 postfix/master[31994]: warning:  /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Mar  5 11:16:42 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[32001]: warning: private/amavis  socket: malformed response
Mar  5 11:16:42 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[32001]: warning: transport amavis  failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the  problem description
```
Macht es nicht sein, überall wo Host steht da 127.0.0.1 reinzusetzen ?? Der Vserver macht ja eh alles - also Mail, Mysql, FTP usw.


----------



## Till (5. März 2010)

> Macht es nicht sein, überall wo Host steht da 127.0.0.1 reinzusetzen


Richtig, da muss überall 127.0.0.1 drin stehen.


----------



## skibby (5. März 2010)

Sieht soweit erstmal ganz gut aus. 

Problem: E-Mails werden nicht zugestellt.


```
89CEA11F8457     7449 Wed Mar  3 13:10:54  Behr@blueworks.de
                   (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection  refused)
                                         david@40764.de

3EDC711F8939     9506 Wed Mar  3 03:54:15  root@dbsrv01.40764.de
                   (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection  refused)
                                         root@dbsrv01.40764.de
```
Die kommen zwar auf'm server allerdings werden die anscheinend nicht in das gewünschte Postfach geschoben.

hier mal einen Auszug ausm Netstat:

```
PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   305/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   323/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   404/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   31974/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   311/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   32761/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:spamd         *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   32043/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   551/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   551/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   413/pure-ftpd (SERV
tcp        0      0 dbsrv01:domain          *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   31874/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   31874/named
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   31886/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   404/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   31874/named
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                   551/apache2
tcp        0    264 dbsrv01:ssh             static-87-79-66-1:60187 VERBUNDEN                                                                2314/17
tcp        0      0 dbsrv01:mysql           dbsrv01:49571           TIME_WAIT                                                                -
tcp        0      0 dbsrv01:49540           dbsrv01:mysql           TIME_WAIT                                                                -
tcp        0      0 dbsrv01:45566           dbsrv01:mysql           TIME_WAIT
```


----------



## Till (5. März 2010)

amavisd ist nicht gestartet. start ihn mal.


----------



## skibby (5. März 2010)

dann krieg ich diesen Fehler:


```
dbsrv01:~# /etc/init.d/amavis start
Starting amavisd:   The value of variable $myhostname is "dbsrv01", but should have been
  a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
  You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
  in /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-node_id, or fix what uname(3) provides as a host's
  network name!
(failed).
```
Liegt es am ReverseDNS?? Der ist komischerweise noch nicht aktualisiert auf die neue ip


----------



## Till (5. März 2010)

Ok. Dann ändere mal die Zeile:

109.71.28.220   dbsrv01 dbsrv01.40764.de

in der /etc/hosts in

109.71.28.220   dbsrv01.40764.de

und versuch es dann nochmal mit amavisd.


----------



## skibby (5. März 2010)

Wir kommen der Sache langsam näher )

Amavis startet ohne Fehler kommt immer noch keine Mail rein:

Meldung:

```
Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
EED3111F8C87    11051 Fri Mar  5 13:55:57  Behr@blueworks.de
(lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving the initial  server greeting)
                                         david@40764.de
```


----------



## Till (5. März 2010)

Da muss noch ein Fehler beim postfix sein. Schau nochmal ins mail log bitte.


----------



## skibby (5. März 2010)

ja jetzt kommt dieser Fehler wieder:


```
Mar  5 15:18:43 dbsrv01 amavis[32344]: (!)DENIED ACCESS from IP  109.71.28.220, policy bank ''
```


----------



## Till (5. März 2010)

1) Was steht in /etc/hosts jetzt drin?
2) Was ist die Ausgabe von:

hostname

und

hostname -f

Außerdem könnte es hilfreich sein, wenn Du mal den Server neu startest.


----------



## skibby (5. März 2010)

In der Hosts: 

```
109.71.28.220   dbsrv01.40764.de
127.0.0.1       localhost    localhost.40764.de
```
hostname:

```
dbsrv01.40764.de
```
hostname -f gibt mir folgendes wieder:

```
dbsrv01.40764.de
```
ich habe bislang nach jeder Änderung den Server neu gestartet. Leider immer ohne Erfolg!


----------



## Till (7. März 2010)

Habe keine Ahnung was da noch verstellt ist. Dann gehen wir das ganze doch mal anders an und rekonfigurieren amavisd. Füge diese Zeile in der amavisd.conf oder 50-user datei von amavisd ein und starte danach amavisd neu.

@inet_acl = qw( 127.0.0.1 [::1] 109.71.28.220 );


----------



## skibby (7. März 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt ganz anders gemacht. Eine Neuinstallation wollte ich eigentlich schon länger mal machen (weil ich damit zuviel rumgespielt hab)

Somit hat sich das Problem erst mal erledigt. Trotzdem schade das wir den Fehler so nicht gefunden haben.


----------



## skibby (9. März 2010)

Da auch nach meiner Neuinstallation gar nichts mehr geht, bräuchte ich mal Hilfe. Am besten per ICQ: 157385553

Über jeder der genug Ahnung bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Till (10. März 2010)

Was genau geht denn nicht?


----------



## skibby (15. März 2010)

Also es geht nicht:

- Mail
- Mysql


Mail sieht so aus:
Mail.log

```
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: private/amavis  socket: malformed response
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: transport amavis  failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the  problem description
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 25091 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning:  /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: private/amavis  socket: malformed response
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: transport amavis  failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the  problem description
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 25092 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25095]: ECFF9122009E: to=,  orig_to=, relay=none, delay=289939, delays=289938/1/0/0.01,  dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25095]: warning: connect to mysql  server 127.0.0.1: Host 'dbsrv01.40764.de' is blocked because of many  connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25095]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25098]: BB0F412200A0: to=,  orig_to=, relay=none, delay=186342, delays=186341/1/0/0.01,  dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25096]: 42C8C122009F: to=,  orig_to=, relay=none, delay=203529, delays=203528/1/0/0.02,  dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25099]: 7A7C11220E87: to=,  orig_to=, relay=none, delay=462743, delays=462742/1.1/0/0.01,  dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25098]: warning: connect to mysql  server 127.0.0.1: Host 'dbsrv01.40764.de' is blocked because of many  connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25098]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25097]: DEFCC1220BB7: to=,  orig_to=, relay=none, delay=376322, delays=376321/1/0/0.02,  dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25096]: warning: connect to mysql  server 127.0.0.1: Host 'dbsrv01.40764.de' is blocked because of many  connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25096]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25099]: warning: connect to mysql  server 127.0.0.1: Host 'dbsrv01.40764.de' is blocked because of many  connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25099]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25097]: warning: connect to mysql  server 127.0.0.1: Host 'dbsrv01.40764.de' is blocked because of many  connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25097]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: private/retry  socket: malformed response
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25095 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning:  /usr/lib/postfix/error: bad command startup -- throttling
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: transport retry  failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the  problem description
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: 535FB12200F8: to=,  orig_to=, relay=none, delay=117133, delays=117131/2.1/0/0,  dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: connect to mysql  server 127.0.0.1: Host 'dbsrv01.40764.de' is blocked because of many  connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25098 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25099 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25096 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25097 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:33 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 25090 exit status 1
```
Mail warn.log

```
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25097]: warning: connect to mysql  server 127.0.0.1: Host 'dbsrv01.40764.de' is blocked because of many  connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
Mar 15 14:58:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25097]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: private/retry  socket: malformed response
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25095 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning:  /usr/lib/postfix/error: bad command startup -- throttling
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: transport retry  failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the  problem description
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: warning: connect to mysql  server 127.0.0.1: Host 'dbsrv01.40764.de' is blocked because of many  connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25090]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25098 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25099 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25096 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:32 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/error pid 25097 exit status 1
Mar 15 14:58:33 dbsrv01 postfix/master[29078]: warning: process  /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 25090 exit status 1
```
Mail err.log

```
Mar 15 15:03:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25614]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 15:03:31 dbsrv01 postfix/error[25612]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
Mar 15 15:03:32 dbsrv01 postfix/qmgr[25598]: fatal:  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table  lookup problem
```
Einfach gesagt: Mail läuft überhaupt net.

Mysql läuft zwar als Dienst, allerdings scheint der sich nach ein paar Stunden aufzuhängen. Starte ich Mysql neu, kann ich mich über FTP anmelden. 2 Stunden später geht das dann nicht mehr. Erst nach einem Neustart wieder.
Datenbanken für Webseiten machen allerdings keine Probleme. Die funktionieren weiterhin ohne Probleme.

Das ganze habe ich nun auf Squeeze aufgesetzt. Vielleicht ist das noch was früh, allerdings lief unter lenny garnix mehr.


----------



## Till (16. März 2010)

Du scheinst ein problem mit dem mysql Server zu haben. Ruf mal auf:

mysqladmin flush-hosts

um die Verbindung zum mysql Server wieder freizuschalten.



> Das ganze habe ich nun auf Squeeze aufgesetzt. Vielleicht ist das noch was früh, allerdings lief unter lenny garnix mehr.


Hätte ich an Deiner Stelle nicht gemacht. Ich habe auf allen Servern lenny drauf und es läuft alles perfekt. Bei einem Server auf eine instabile Vorabversion zu setzen ist selbstmord


----------



## skibby (16. März 2010)

Ok der MySQL Server scheint erstmal wieder zu gehen.

Wie sieht das dann mit dem Mail Problem aus??

Der Fehler in der Mail err.log ist der gleiche, aber der Mail warn.log fehler hat sich geändert (auf etwas alt beaknntes)


```
Mar 16 10:16:52 dbsrv01 amavis[18197]: (!)DENIED ACCESS from IP  109.71.28.220, policy bank ''
```


----------



## Till (17. März 2010)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, woher das bei Dir kommt. Hab es bis jetzt auf keinem anderen System gesehen. Versuch bitte mal das, was ich in #18 geschrieben habe.


----------



## skibby (17. März 2010)

Ja Probier ich aus. 

Das Problem mit Mysql hat sich anscheinend doch noch nicht gelöst. Ich krieg wieder die gleichen fehler das ich flush-hosts ausführen soll.

Was mir jedoch auffällt, das Mysql dicht macht, weil zu viele anfragen vom gleichen host kommen. Kann man diese Beschränkung irgendwie aufheben??


----------

